# Archie Luxury - WTF?



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am new to the WUS world and just curious if anybody seen this guy on YouTube named Archie Luxury. He claims to be a luxury watch afficiado, but he trashes Tag Heuer endlessly. Does this dude have any credibilty in the world of fine watches?


----------



## btimo (Dec 28, 2012)

I just googled that name - and watched this video of his. 
Watch Collecting - Why does Tag Heuer suck? Why I hate the brand - YouTube

then i watched his latest video... Well, the first minute of it.. well yeah, says it all in my opinion haha.
ArchieLuxury Live on New Year's Eve 2013 - New Year's Resolutions and more! - YouTube


----------



## Beckerman (Aug 25, 2011)

I watched a couple of his videos a while ago, the funniest thing I have seen in ages was his post about removing links from the bracelet on his Speedmaster. He obviously had a very bad day so it's not for sensitive ears. I'm no expert but it all seems to be based purely on status rather than credibility. I'd rather take an opinion from any enthusiast on this forum before this guy


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

No, he is not to be taken seriously. Go watch his video on financing a luxury watch -- at a 10% annual rate in his case, for a $20K watch! -- if you have any doubts. He is funny, though.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

He joined WUS in the last month. His posts were similar to his YouTube rants. He is now gone


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

If you do a search you'll find several threads on the guy...I find him repulsive.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

He was hilarious, I think he actually thinks thats how people should shop for watches and pronounce brand names, oh get a Patik Phil-ip unless your buying from Archie, then this Tag Huuer and stuff he doesn't like is perfect for you.

Don't pay any attention to him unless its for a laugh  and then theres a limit there. He can only get so funy when you realise he thinks he is for real.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Archie is the southern end of a north bound horse.

His opinion smells very similar to the product that comes out of that said orifice.

He has a massive opinion but doesn't have any real substance to back up that opinion other than quite a lot of swear words which obviously really ensures that his opinion is truth.


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

See him as a webcam stand-up comedian, nothing more, haha!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

kjse7en said:


> See him as a webcam stand-up comedian, nothing more, haha!


And not a very good one at that... His routine is droll. He is rich so just eccentric. If he were poor he would be called quite ill.


----------



## bha1980 (Aug 22, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> And not a very good one at that... His routine is droll. He is rich so just eccentric. If he were poor he would be called quite ill.


He is not rich; check out his videos begging for money. Quite pathetic. He finances watches that he can't afford with his paltry salary. Not very 'luxurious'.

I do watch his video because it's funny watching him grovel.


----------



## Calibre5 (Dec 18, 2012)

bha1980 said:


> He is not rich; check out his videos begging for money. Quite pathetic. He finances watches that he can't afford with his paltry salary. Not very 'luxurious'.
> 
> I do watch his video because it's funny watching him grovel.


It's true! a few months back I saw a couple videos where he was saying how he would do "Consultations" at an attractive fee... I think in the range of $10 - $20....so yeah...I even inserted a link where he is selling autographed photos of himself to raise fund for a trip to NYC...haha 



 he even says "no more e-begging"....


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

I hate that guy. Look for my comment!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

He refers to himself in 3rd person sometimes.....actually quite humorous. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

He's the same thing as the watch snob. He created a character for entertainment. There was one video I saw where he described creating the archy luxury persona. I think it's funny how people on WUS think these guys are real and get all bent out of shape about what they say. It's entertainment folks, and not that clever either. It's easier to get recognized when you say crazy $i!it than be a legit reviewer. 

At least the watch snob actually knows a little bit about watches Archy just rants and tries to be obnoxious and say funny things.


----------



## Aries326 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm new to the watch collecting world and the only reason why I have 2 Tags is my wife got them for me. I've been doing a little reading here and there and he's not the first guy to say that Tags aren't that great of a watch. If you look past his vulgar delivery and how he attacks Tags, he has a point. Tags do use ETA movements. Some watch collectors will tell you that only respectable watches have their own in house movement. Will this keep me from buying another Tag? Nope. I'd like to keep buying watches because I like the look and the watch will serve me in different situations.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

wristclock said:


> ...I think it's funny how people on WUS think these guys are real and get all bent out of shape about what they say. It's entertainment folks, and not that clever either. It's easier to get recognized when you say crazy $i!it than be a legit reviewer....


I suppose you are right. Playing an absurd character does get attention, especially when folks think it is real (ala Steven Colbert).

And people do get worked up ...

An example of people getting worked up over something 'real':
Americans have for decades been treated to TV 'wrestling' which is a business, not a sport. Really evil people you instantly despise abound! Several decades ago a Japanese TV network started domestic rebroadcasts. Many viewers thought it real and became enraged. Unfortunately one died of a heart attack while watching and the network dropped the shows.​​
People love hating Archie. You are right, it is probably very similar :-d


----------



## baptiste6 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think Archie is funny. All tongue in cheek though.


----------



## Doug Rees (Apr 18, 2014)

Actually all of his "top 25 watches" were pretty good timepieces (although I personally wouldn't have put any quartz watches on the list, regardless of their manufacturer). But to say that these are the "25 best watches" or that everything else is a "piece of sh--" is pretty ridiculous. I notice that nothing by Philippe Dufour, George Daniels, Roger Smith, or Roland Murphy made the cut. Does "ArchieLuxury" even know who these people are/were? If he thinks their watches are "dogs", I hope he will send me any that he finds. I will be happy to wear it on my wrist.

Apparently the only criterion "ArchieLuxury" has for evaluating watches is how much they impress other people. If that's someone's goal, they can probably save a ton of money by buying a fake Rolex. Yes, a fake Rolex. It doesn't even have to be a very good fake. Of course, it won't fool an expert. But most people aren't watch experts, and they don't look very closely at somebody else's wrist. It might be just the ticket for a job interviewee, for a salesman, or (to put it in terms "ArchieLuxury" seems to understand) someone who frequents the local bordello.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

I love my TAGs. Though I've been to ADs and asked them about this video and about TAGs reputation in general and sadly they too don't put TAG near the top of the food chain in the world of watches. I just don't get it.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

MJM said:


> sadly they too don't put TAG near the top of the food chain in the world of watches. I just don't get it.


TAGHeuer makes some decent watches, and even some which are quiet interesting. In short, they are no where near the the "top" in the watch world , but it's really depending on what you compare it with. I have been to TAGHeuer serves as a bottom end brand, and I have been to local shops where Tags are top-end.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Honestly who cares.

If you as a watch lover care that ArchieLuxury/Paul Pluta or any other hot-winded WIS that appears on this forum bashing the brand of watch you purchased, you probably need to realise that you're being over-sensitive and understand that the only people who you should care about for their opinion are yourself, your shadow, that freaky voice behind your ear whispering into it and your wife/fiancee/girlfriend.

Screw Archie and screw every other holier-than-thou WIS voicing their hot-air-opinions.


----------



## merkyworks (Jan 25, 2008)

As stated by others I find him to be very comical, not sure if he really is that way or if its just a TV personality but either way the vids make me laugh.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

merkyworks said:


> As stated by others I find him to be very comical, not sure if he really is that way or if its just a TV personality but either way the vids make me laugh.


I wonder this sometimes too. Be controversial just to garner hits on the videos.

Though the portrayal and delivery doesn't seem that way - it's not as if its played up to this point. It almost feels quite genuine in his love/hate of various brands. Either he's a very good actor or....


----------



## Farmfield (Mar 29, 2014)

Seriously people, have none of you seen Dame Edna? This guy is making a
well constructed parody-character out of himself, clearly inspired by Barry
Humphries. He's even got a disclaimer on his site in regard to his Youtube
videos, hehe... If you don't think he's funny, sure, I'll buy that, but talking
about him like he's 'for real', c'mon... 

Now, on another note, I'd be interested to know if his watches were 'for real'
because I would guess something like a Patek would be running higher than
around 20,000 bph, and his aren't... So are they fake or real?


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

I liked him better as Nacho Libre.


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tag is not a luxurious watch, its a fashion watch

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

jsong831 said:


> Tag is not a luxurious watch, its a fashion watch
> 
> Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


You couldn't possibly know the difference.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

jsong831 said:


> Tag is not a luxurious watch, its a fashion watch
> 
> Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


Seems like an "in the spirit of the thread" comment in a thread dedicated to Archie Luxury LOL


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

If people don't like Tag Heuer I've no idea why they hang around the forum.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Richerson said:


> If people don't like Tag Heuer I've no idea why they hang around the forum.


Trolling.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Terpits said:


> Trolling.


Yes and no. Looking at the history of his posts, they reflect very little thought... mostly one liners. Anyone can post on WUS. That means some posts are not going to be worth reading. It is the nature of the beast. One must live with it... and sometimes one can point out the inherent stupidity of some posts. That provides a diversion


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

My opinion is that Tag is never brand with great horological heritage but more a watch with a great affiliation to sports and racing. In that regard I do not think Tag is a top watch brand and in terms of status cannot be compared to brands like rolex, patek, etc.

Notwithstanding this, I simply love Tag for what it is. It epitomizes the spirit of being a good reliable sports watch, being avant-garde and always pushing the boundaries. Yes, I have my rolexes and panerais but there is definitely a place for Tag in my heart.



Eeeb said:


> Yes and no. Looking at the history of his posts, they reflect very little thought... mostly one liners. Anyone can post on WUS. That means some posts are not going to be worth reading. It is the nature of the beast. One must live with it... and sometimes one can point out the inherent stupidity of some posts. That provides a diversion


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Wlover said:


> My opinion is that Tag is never brand with great horological heritage but more a watch with a great affiliation to sports and racing. In that regard I do not think Tag is a top watch brand and in terms of status cannot be compared to brands like rolex, patek, etc.
> 
> Notwithstanding this, I simply love Tag for what it is. It epitomizes the spirit of being a good reliable sports watch, being avant-garde and always pushing the boundaries. Yes, I have my rolexes and panerais but there is definitely a place for Tag in my heart.


Having made watches since 1860 tells me something about having heritage.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

I've seen a LOT of ArchieLuxury videos. 

He thinks that the takeover and transformation into Tag Heuer killed the brand, especially with the introduction of the F1's. The whole Seiko movement fiasco drives the point home for him. 

THAT SAID: He LOVES Heuer watches and appreciates the classic Heuer designs, especially the Monaco and Carerra. He even states in an earlier video that he likes the Aquaracer design and is glad Tag Heuer has driven people into the watch market - if for no other reason than to inspire people to want a luxury watch as their next timepiece. He does not think Tag Heuer is LUXURY. He thinks it's a stepping stone to luxury. He even cites that Obama owns a Tag, and you aren't a nitwit for purchasing one, as long as you understand what you are purchasing. He thinks Tag is a step above affordable ("dogshit") and a step below luxury. I think that's a fair assessment in overall branding.

It is NOT just about the movement. Breitling's use ETA movements, he thinks Breitling is a solid luxury watch. 

I think his real gripe is that the average person views Tag Heuer as true luxury, he gives credit to the LVMH marketing machine. Most of us here probably understand there are plenty of better watches out there. It's all about perspective.


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

sgtiger said:


> I've seen a LOT of ArchieLuxury videos.
> 
> He thinks that the takeover and transformation into Tag Heuer killed the brand, especially with the introduction of the F1's. The whole Seiko movement fiasco drives the point home for him.
> 
> ...


exactly what I thought

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepersjoey (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches, for most of us, are like children.

We spend a long time determining that, yes, you do want one.

Then you save for 9 months.

When you get it...it is the most beautiful thing in the world.

If anyone DARE say anything bad about it..God help them.

However, now you are stuck with it. So, you rationalize that it is the best thing ever.

This is how I see owners that defend the idea that Tag is or is not a luxury brand. Does not matter. You made the decision. You are stuck with it. It is just a watch...however, it did cost as much as a car did 30 yrs ago.

i like my Seiko nearly as much as my Grand Carrera. I have gotten complements on my Seiko. Never on my Tag. Interesting, eh?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

jeepersjoey said:


> Watches, for most of us, are like children.
> 
> We spend a long time determining that, yes, you do want one.
> 
> ...


Except you can't sell a kid when it doesn't quite work out as well as you thought it would. ;-)

I don't buy a watch for the compliments, although I receive more on my Link than any other watch I have owned, and I have owned a LOT.

This is all opinion and perspective, it is right to you, but not necessarily right to me. I'm not saying anyone here does, but I don't base my satisfaction of my purchase based on some English snob clown, or anyone else for that matter, that approves, disapproves, likes, dislikes, compliments, or insults what I purchased with my hard earned dollars. Tag to me has a sentimental value as a brand that I REALLY wanted when I got my first "big boy" watch, and I couldn't afford one. I felt then that if I could eventually get one I will have achieved a certain success in obtaining goals I set for myself financially. I was very fortunate and grateful to had gotten precisely the watch that I ultimately decided on, The Link Calibre 16. I have not for a second felt a pang of regret or buyers remorse. I look at it in my collection as the nicest piece I have ever owned. It is accurate, functional, reliable, and extremely comfortable. My Tuna and my Doxa are 2 other favorites for different reasons looks wise. They are both the complete opposite of this watch aesthetically, I receive NO compliments on either... ever, and my wife hates the Tuna and dislikes the Doxa. I wear the 3 of them often.

The ETA 7750 to me is one of the time tested go to movements of many brands, I don't have to tell anyone here that. It goes in a less expensive Hamilton and much more expensive Panerai. To me, that fact does not add or subtract value as there are other factors that go into a price. The materials, designs, attention to detail, hand applications, and of course marketing. It's like people that compare a $2500 Mac to a $700 HP. The processor is the same, yet my Macbook Pro runs just as fast 3 years after I bought it as the day I bought it. My last 3 HP's had given up on me at the 3 year mark. The bloatware, vulnerability to virus and Malware, and constant errors, problems, and long weekly updates and Virus Scans made the premium price paid for the Mac well spent. My old Hamilton X-Wind did not keep the same time as my Link. I was also put off quite a bit when the hand on the 6:00 sub dial fell off. And when it was exchanged, the minute hand only lined up at the minute mark at :00 seconds half the time. This is the difference between one and the other in my own experience.


----------



## Farmfield (Mar 29, 2014)

DougFNJ said:


> It's like people that compare a $2500 Mac to a $700 HP. The processor is the same, yet my Macbook Pro runs just as fast 3 years after I bought it as the day I bought it. My last 3 HP's had given up on me at the 3 year mark. The bloatware, vulnerability to virus and Malware, and constant errors, problems, and long weekly updates and Virus Scans made the premium price paid for the Mac well spent.


The MacPro use professional grade hardware specs and design. If you buy a professional grade Dell or HP with similar specs, something made for 3D/CAD or video editing, it'll be as good as any MBP. And I say this as a graphics professional who's been using Mac's since the late 1980s. Interestingly enough, nowadays I don't use them, partly because of poor hardware choices in graphics (AMD graphics are a joke for video/3D work) but also because OS X - imo - has become so very bloated, hehe... 

But to get back to watches, to me it sounds kinda funny how Tag charges like 3x the cash for a watch with a Seiko clone (?) movement inside compared to a company like Steinhart who seem to make money doing an actual 'swiss watch' (-series) pretty cheaply. Difference between building watches from parts vs. actually having factories I guess..? But isn't it this kinda stuff Archie goes off on?

...and/or he goes off at everything, because it's an act - I think* - though I of course can be totally mistaken about that and he might be 1-1/2 step away from a padded cell wearing a straight jacket... 

(* I mean c'mon, who talks about working at a sewage plant in one sentence and Patek Philippe's in the next - act or insanity, no other choice)


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Going from this study:
How Negative Comments Can Help Boost Sales Of Watches | aBlogtoWatch

Maybe this is the reason why TAG Heuer does so well in sales? Perhaps we should change tune and recommend Archie continue his vitriole for further TAG Heuer success?


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

I think TAG garner the snobbery around them because they sell, sell well and are popular that's pretty much it. They're a go to name in the general public's mind as a "luxury" brand. I'd bet good money that in a straw poll in most places in the world TAG would be comfortably ahead of Omega, never mind any of the others. Rolex would be only one with bigger brand recognition IMHO. Some would argue they went through a period of in the moment fashion that looks awkward now, but show me a watch brand that hasn't.* Others would argue they used low end movements, but again show me any of the main names that haven't. Even Patek was firing out "fashion watches" covered in bling and powered by a quartz movement.

The fact is we all buy into marketing and history(real, fluffed up, or imagined) and "authenticity" and make our choices accordingly. In this TAG Heuer aren't outliers who push it more than anyone else, in fact do it less than many** so I don't really see why they get the level of stick they get.

I say this as someone who isn't _that_ enamoured with TAG offerings. I have one vintage Heuer and I wouldn't mind a couple of others. TAGs not so much, but it's a personal aesthetic thing with me. I just don't "get" their designs in general and wouldn't if they had another name on the dial.

*including Rolex whose design rate is positively glacial, dull even. Then again that's part of their appeal to many I'd imagine. Like Porsche, a slow evolution that gets the aficionados hot under the collar over tiny changes.

** Panerai is an almost entirely "made up" brand. Lange disappeared from view for over 40 years and they'd be considered beyond reproach among many WIS. Omega regularly puff up their history, sometimes to a farcical level(and even shill bid on high end auctions to pump up the brand). The list is long.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I think Archie has gone away for a bit after going insane...we can only hope


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

He just an on-line comedian, not a very good one


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

imagwai said:


> I think Archie has gone away for a bit after going insane...we can only hope


Unfortunately I think he's back already...


----------



## Farmfield (Mar 29, 2014)

Richerson said:


> He just an on-line comedian, not a very good one


I thought this too, that it was all a comedy act, but the next last video he posted kinda turned me around - this guy doesn't seem entirebly stable. 

ARCHIELUXURY CLOSES THE CHANNEL DUE TO MENTAL ILLNESS - YouTube


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The man needs to take his meds on a regular basis. Too bad he has no loved ones around him to help him control himself. 

In general, the prognosis for persons in his position is not good. Their usual fate is, lacking a support structure, they stop seeking help then they disappear. I once asked a large city ER shrink where they go... he said the assumption is they end up dead as a result of their own hand or as a result of a situation into which they place themselves due to their poor decision skills.


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

For anyone who thinks the Archie thing isn't satire: 
Luxuryâ€™s Jekyll and Hyde: Couth and Classy Paul Pluta Creates Crass and Cunning Archie Luxury, Runs YouTube Channel on Luxury Wristwatches, Other Luxury Items; Uses Irreverence to Attract Attention | CYInterview

Don't bother with the actual article; listen to the interview. Very few people are (in real life) as douchey as Archie, its just an act people!


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

Very few but yes there are some! 
Just a few weeks ago I went to the Tourneau watch shop on 57th street. I was dressed way down in jeans and a old "s..." t-shirt. I apologized for my appearance, but in there they were very nice and courteous and didn't care how I looked. I was shopping for a Omega seamaster PO. But the sales guy was extremely helpful and also showed me several other IWC's and Breitling' after I told him a little about my little collection and "wants".

Now they didn't have the planet ocean that I was looking for and he directed me to the Omega boutique over on 5th ave. When i got there I was treated like a street urchin.

Yea there are snobs like this guy, but not just living on the interweb, you are judged buy not just your watches but your appearance and clothing as well. The are also a lot of tag owners that fall into these categories so their feathers get ruffled when someone mentions that TAGHeuer is truly not a luxury brand...


----------



## atomicfront (Dec 16, 2014)

Wait a second, people listen to a foul mouthed, ugly, fat guy with a bad hair cut tell them what luxury goods to buy?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

GET AN OMEGA SPEEDMASTER MAN ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON F***ARS!!!
I like to watch the funny fat man with the weird mole on his head tell me which watches are Dogsh*t.
I only take his REALLY old videos seriously since those videos did not have him swearing like a sailor.


----------



## tecbarrera (Feb 12, 2017)

Just saw a video on YouTube and my ears started to bleed. A very very misguided elitist wannabe bogan.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Could not care less what Archie Luxury has to say about anything. He's a boar who intentionally makes inflammatory comments to generate traffic for his "reviews". He never actually reviews any watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elbeik (Oct 19, 2013)

Whatever his silly opinions and reviews about watches are, he should seriously go back to video editing 101.


----------



## ABN_80 (Feb 4, 2015)

It's all an act. He's entertaining, if nothing else. I think he tends toward higher value watches like Rolex, Omega.


----------



## 3demon (May 29, 2012)

Personally cannot stand the guy either. I avoid his videos.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Archly luxury is a character played by Paul Pluta. He even says so himself. Send him some money and he will say anything you want him to. It's all an act. In some of his latest videos he even starts off by saying "hello, I'm Paul Pluta, the method actor who plays Archy Luxury." He's been trolling for years to great success lol.


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

I love him. It's so bad it's good 😁 His cussing with his accent just cracks me up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I've heard of him on this forum but have never watched one of his programs. Basically I am not into watching videos online about anything. The best advice I could offer would be to boycot his videos, that way he does not get to see the number of views grow as he strokes his ego and God knows what else. I wouldn't allow him on my boat.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

Every time I see one of these posts I hate that it fuels the fire of his ridiculousness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere (Feb 4, 2017)

Beckerman said:


> I watched a couple of his videos a while ago, the funniest thing I have seen in ages was his post about removing links from the bracelet on his Speedmaster. He obviously had a very bad day so it's not for sensitive ears. I'm no expert but it all seems to be based purely on status rather than credibility. I'd rather take an opinion from any enthusiast on this forum before this guy


The guy is hilarious! Its just an act but I love that it gets under the skin of stuffed shirt WIS types. Relax folks, this is a hobby. No one is curing deadly illnesses here!


----------



## danicycle (Dec 20, 2016)

He is similar to a lot of Australians I encountered living there for 3 years.. they love cursing, abrasiveness and speaking their mind without a care for what others think.


----------



## Watch_Box (May 16, 2016)

I used to hate him, now I find him funny

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

danicycle said:


> He is similar to a lot of Australians I encountered living there for 3 years.. they love cursing, abrasiveness and speaking their mind without a care for what others think.


Never a truer word spoken lol, youve summed plenty of us up very well.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

We're just going to reopen this for a second, does Archibald say "Hi, I'm Archie Luxury, the Builder Bird!", or "Hi, I'm Archie Luxury, the Bilderberg!"?

Terrible about the prison thing btw, he won't be out for years.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

robi516 said:


> I am new to the WUS world and just curious if anybody seen this guy on YouTube named Archie Luxury. He claims to be a luxury watch afficiado, but he trashes Tag Heuer endlessly. Does this dude have any credibilty in the world of fine watches?


Not with me, never watch you tube


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> We're just going to reopen this for a second, does Archibald say "Hi, I'm Archie Luxury, the Builder Bird!", or "Hi, I'm Archie Luxury, the Bilderberg!"?
> 
> Terrible about the prison thing btw, he won't be out for years.


whats the reason behind the prison thing?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

peenoise said:


> whats the reason behind the prison thing?


Apparently he talked about some secret transit stuff, and then he broke some bizarre silence law in Australian courts. I don't know how much time he's facing, but it looks like a civil rights issue overall.


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

I think he's funny. He does paid watch reviews on his channel, where subscribers pay him $50 to review their watch collection; they are mocked for having anything that is not a Rolex. It's all in good fun.


----------



## wsarmstrong (Jan 24, 2019)

Love him or hate him, he churns out a ton of content, and he is very knowledgeable about watches. He hates anything with an ETA engine, it’s not just Tag. Pretty much every watch Youtuber hates Tag.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

wsarmstrong said:


> Love him or hate him, he churns out a ton of content, and he is very knowledgeable about watches. He hates anything with an ETA engine, it's not just Tag. Pretty much every watch Youtuber hates Tag.


Is he? Seems to me he gives the most basic, common sense info in a loud and ineffective way..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

martin_blank said:


> Is he? Seems to me he gives the most basic, common sense info in a loud and ineffective way..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was making all kinds of sweet talk about the monaco, how it was a classic. Turns out he was just trying to flip one. He's back to trash talking them again. Not all blogger's don't like Tag, some can look at the brand a bit more objectively.

FYI nothing about him is an act. He's a sad, small human. If you've dealt with him, you'd probably agree. I stopped watching his channel because it's akin to laughing at a mentally handicapped person.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

edit: weird double post. sorry.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

I've watched a few of his videos. Some of the vids are just tasteless, vulgar, full of swear words and they contain very little information of watches themselves.

But behind all that crazy rant you'll notice that Archie actually knows a LOT about watches.

I think there's a room for one crazy Archie in the watch world. And his videos aren't supposed to be taken seriously. He's a comedian and even quite funny occasionally . 

It's like camp humor... it's so bad and tasteless that it's almost good.


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

He posts sensational rants on YouTube just to get subscribers and views. He is like a YouTube clickbaiter. He is not to be taken seriously and you will probably realize you are wasting your time watching his videos as any entertainment value starts to get old.


----------



## Alfa2600 (Jul 27, 2018)

All Archie Luxury videos are the same. Rolex Rolex Rolex. What do you think of the Autavia Archie? It's a shi*ter Rolex Rolex Rolex.
Buy a Rolex?...only you cant unless you pay double retail on the gray. Good Advice Archie you plick.


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Archie is knowledgeable about watches, but his attitude just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

I still can't figure out if he's really like that or if it's just meant to be comedy lol


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Maybe both, his 'loud in your face' attitude probably helps his view count.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Alfa2600 said:


> All Archie Luxury videos are the same. Rolex Rolex Rolex. What do you think of the Autavia Archie? It's a shi*ter Rolex Rolex Rolex.
> Buy a Rolex?...only you cant unless you pay double retail on the gray. Good Advice Archie you plick.


But when he had a Patek all Rolex wearers were "low class". Haha.


----------

